

Mixed Feelings - divia
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.04/esp.html

======
scw
For anyone interested in how the brain operates, including its ability to
adapt to new sensory input, I highly recommend Jeff Hawkins' book On
Intelligence: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_Intelligence>

------
marvin
> The brain, it turns out, is dramatically more flexible than anyone
> previously thought, as if we had unused sensory ports just waiting for the
> right plug-ins.

It can't be that easy. It seems way too convenient that we do some DSP on our
sensor equipment, put it next to the brain and suddenly we are conscious of
some new sense. Maybe we could sense the new property somehow, but they better
have some awesome results if they want me to believe that we will get
something as detailed and perceptually unique as one of our natural senses.

That said, though...this is really cool and someone should make equipment like
this so I can use it.

~~~
ntoshev
The cortex is very flexible. It has uniform structure: the same type of
hardware that processes vision, processes also abstract thinking and memory
and sense of touch.

I have worked on a prosthesis system like the ones mentioned in the article.
It substitutes vision with audition. My version works on a mobile phone.

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3171226.stm>

------
kmt
Rather interesting, especially if you are familiar with Jeff Hawkins'
research.

------
tlrobinson
I want one!

~~~
andreyf
There are pictures of it here:

<http://feelspace.cogsci.uos.de/en/technology_01.html>

~~~
tlrobinson
Ok let me rephrase that: I want smaller unobtrusive version of one!

~~~
abanker
anyone want to help make one??

~~~
andreyf
If you actually do take a shot, I'd suggest using much smaller vibrators (or
maybe even very very weak electrodes directly on your skin). As long as you
can be consciously aware of the buzzing or electric shocks, no matter how
tiny, you will go ahead and develop the "direction sense". Using bigger
vibrators will only waste electricity.

~~~
andyn
Plus you wouldn't need such a large power pack.

